# Photo editor won't save changes



## Dalecamino (Apr 7, 2008)

I can edit my photos to look better , but the program won't save the changes . Can anyone advise me ? I also used irfanview , and got the same results . Does not save the changes . Canon Power ShotA560 .Karl was able to fix this photo for me , 'cause it was so pathetic !! [)]


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I got it !


----------

